# Bachmann Large Scale metal wheels ?



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello Gentlemen !

Just a question from a newbie :
All Bachmann Large Scale rolling stock is equipped with metal wheels.
But what kind of metal is it (steel, copper, brass...or what else) ?
It seems to be the biggest mystery of the universe !?
Thanks for your help !
Great forum with a lots of info.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

But what kind of metal is it (steel, copper, brass...or what else) ? 
I believe it is mild steel. They certainly aren't brass or copper or any other soft metal. 
The wheels are also cast and not turned, so they are lightly pitted - indoors you can hear quite a rumble!


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

You mean this noise?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Bandit... Welcome to the zoo....







or nut house.... depending...









I've been using Bachmann metal wheels on my stuff for over 13 years with great results and very, very little problems... Also have Aristo, USA, LGB and EZ roll but the majority of them are Bachmann...

They just work... Don't know the metal combination... They're just metal... 

PS... not all cars come with metal wheels from the factory. You'll need to check closely when buying...


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I am with Stan. Inexpensive and very durable for outside use.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You did not ask quality, but they are a notch under Aristo, USAT, AML in quality... but of course they are cheaper. 

The Aristo ones are CNC machined and run truer. 

You will get more defective Bachmann ones (wobble, plating) than Aristo for example. 

All that said they are an inexpensive alternative. 

I'm going to check mine when I get home, I thought they were cast pot metal, not steel, but anyone with a magnet handy can check this out. 

Greg


----------



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for your help !
All my rolling stock is equipped with metal wheels.
I don't ear big noise, just the real noise of the train..
And you're right ! The first reason that I bought Bachmann large scale is the very low price.
And I apologize for my very bad english !


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

OB, 

Your English is a lot better than my French! 

I also have standardized on Bachmann metal wheels as the best price/performance point for me. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

They're only _very_ minimally magnetic, so there's some steel in the alloy, but not entirely so. If I had to hazard a guess--and it would be a hazardous guess at best--I'd say some kind of zinc alloy similar to what they use for the frames, but with a steel component for increased hardness. I really don't know, but truthfully I don't care. They work and that's my primary consideration. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, I figured "pot metal" would be completely non-magnetic, but researching it a bit I found that while the primary ingredient is zinc, very often some iron does make it into the "pot"... or maybe the magnet is picking up the steel axle a bit (or maybe both). 

Greg


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

The wobbling wheels have been easily straightened by spiining in a drill press or lathe as it appears the axle end gets tweeked some where in their process.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Weird, the wobbles I have had seemed to be the hole in the wheel. I'll look more closely next time.... I just threw away the wobblers.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using them for years and have not had any problems. When you can not get any of the other metal wheels then I opt for the Bachman. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Bachmann wheel and have been very pleased. One axle set had a wobble and a little teaking of the stub axle and it's fine. 

You can't beat the price


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wobble or not...they still seem to stay on the rails! I keep meaning to grind a flat spot onto one of mine to hear what it sounds like hammering down the rails like a well used freight car. I had done this before with Aristo wheels, but I have a feeling the Bachman wheels will have an especially nice ring to them!


----------



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

My little Davenport 0-4-0 with four large scale freight cars runs like a "TGV" (THE french high speed train) !


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean this noise? 
Well, sorta. But 13 EBT hoppers (the old 3-bay 1:22 ones) and a caboose make a LOT more noise than that.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll bet they do!


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

A tender of mine on a B'mann Annie had a wobble. I found it annoying; if there's one car in a train too darn heavy to wobble it's the tender. 
As things turned out it was the axle - get this - the axle had a weld in it. The durn thing was made up of two parts welded together. 
My guess is that at the factory when they get tot the end of each axle rod they just weld the next piece on and the process continues, bad luck if it's the tiniest bit crooked and you happen to be the guy who gets that axle. But no complaints about B'mann wheelsets beyond that. I pretty much standardized on San-Vals actually, because most of my B'mann cars were bought in the bad old plastic wheel days, and back then I upgraded to the San Vals. 
Stan's right: watch carefully to make sure you're getting metal wheels. There are still a lot of the plastic sets out there on 2nd hand gear. I'm not sure what they're good for...


----------

